

Colder winters may be new normal due to melting Arctic ice - SlipperySlope
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/06/colder-winters-may-be-new-normal-due-to-melting-arctic-ice/

======
SlipperySlope
More terrible winters for Europe ...

"People have heard about Arctic climate change and all the sea ice melting,
but we hear about it representing a threat to the polar bears. Most people, if
it doesn't effect their everyday lives, don't worry about it too much. The
changes that are going on in the Arctic climate system are changing our
everyday lives now, and we have to think about that."

